# Acra Mill & Vise - $2,100 (Grants Pass, OR)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 2, 2020)

Acer Mill & Vise - tools - by owner - sale
					

1995 ACER Mill, Plans changed no longer needed. OK used condition. Runs, I have it hooked up so...



					medford.craigslist.org


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 2, 2020)

Wow looks pretty decent- wish I was closer


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 2, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Wow looks pretty decent- wish I was closer



Oh come on, once you're on I-5 it's autopilot all the way. 

I sent a link to the guy in Lake Almanor who is looking for a mill.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 2, 2020)

I WAS close enough and I bought it  !!!...........................................
Actually it is an Acra mill and needs some love that I have plenty of to give her,and I got her fer a good price that we were both agreeable to.    I can hardly wait to pick her up  !!.................


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 2, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I WAS close enough and I bought it  !!!...........................................
> Actually it is an Acra mill and needs some love that I have plenty of to give her,and I got her fer a good price that we were both agreeable to.    I can hardly wait to pick her up  !!.................



Saweeet! Glad someone here was able to grab it. From the pictures the mill looked fairly clean. What size vise was that? It looked like it might be an 8 in.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 2, 2020)

The vice I didn't want, and i believe it was an 10 incher waaaayyyy more than I will ever need and friigen HEAVY !!
It's a 9x49 table hi/lo range motor and adjustable belt drive and needs some love as I said before.
He also has a pretty big surface grinder, KO Lee I believe, more than I have need for but someone here might get a deal on it
I will ask him if I could post it for sale here.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 2, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> The vise I didn't want, and i believe it was an 10 incher waaaayyyy more than I will ever need and friigen HEAVY !!



What, you didn't think somebody here might want it? (Not me, but somebody might)


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 3, 2020)

Wellll, I do still have the option of taking it with the mill, probably will, I may need it some time.... 
If not I can flip it to someone in need of one this big............


----------



## Joeman77 (Oct 10, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> The vice I didn't want, and i believe it was an 10 incher waaaayyyy more than I will ever need and friigen HEAVY !!
> It's a 9x49 table hi/lo range motor and adjustable belt drive and needs some love as I said before.
> He also has a pretty big surface grinder, KO Lee I believe, more than I have need for but someone here might get a deal on it
> I will ask him if I could post it for sale here.


You know, you can always grab something small in a big vise, but it's really tough to grab something big in a small vise! I'd put it on a shelf, it might turn out to be a lot handier than you think.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 10, 2020)

Joeman77 said:


> You know, you can always grab something small in a big vise, but it's really tough to grab something big in a small vise! I'd put it on a shelf, it might turn out to be a lot handier than you think.



Have and not need versus need and not have situation, still would need an apprentice to move it but don't have one........


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 10, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> would need an apprentice to move it but don't have one........



Christmas is coming, ask Santa.


----------

